# cold/wet weather gear



## sparkle (Aug 30, 2015)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a wet/cold weather jacket or fleece, that fits the Vizsla shape well? Am looking for my 2 year old Vizsla.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sure some of our norther members may have some recommendations. 
I live in the south, so my dogs have only wore neoprene vests for swimming in colder weather.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

We had luck with the ones on the AKC website, coming with a buckle closure instead velcro, as that does not open when running hard, they are adjustable at several places. The one Bende has is super light as it radiates body heat and can even cover his head if needed.
This is the one we got for him, but there are several others out. This one is even advertised with a vizsla. 

https://shop.akc.org/collections/on...dog-extremewarmer-apparel?variant=33735210692


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Ruffwear and chilly dogs both make nice jackets. Breeze has a ruffwear jacket for when it is chilly and a fleece lined chilly dog jacket for when it is cold. Even at - 20 celsius, she still wanted to go outside play in the snow and it was a battle to get her back inside even though she was freezing her paws.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

To be honest I think our dogs are tougher than we think. I had my dog out hunting in single digits or Sub zero temps many times this winter. I do have a neoprene vest that I put on him if we were going to be hunting for longer periods. He really only gets cold when he stops (which is only when I make him) but I found that for the short 30-60 minute trips outside to blow the driveway or just go on a walk, the neoprene was just fine. The biggest challenge we had was his testicles. They froze a couple times and got raw. I never did find a fix. Mushers secret helped, but it was an issue most of the winter. Unfortunately, the jackets they make don't cover the dangle. We used a towel on one hunting trip when it got real bad.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know what temps your dealing with. I find with my male (65 lbs) as long as he's running he won't get too cold in reasonable temperatures. My female (<40lbs) gets cold even if she's running. Living in Canada we get some nasty winters, and I have invested in some clothing items that still allow me and the pups to get out and enjoy the outdoors, even in less desirable weather and temperatures. We also do a fair amount of backcountry canoe tripping where there is no protection from the elements, so good gear for us and our pups is key to survival. 


I have the Chilly Dogs Great White North Coats - which I like, but in wet snow, the fleece portion of the coat does get wet, and wet snow also sticks to the fleece. I also find that with it being fleece, plant material sticks to the fleece and can be a pain to remove. I do like the fit of the coat for Vs though. 


I also have the Ruffwear Powder Hound jacket ( a cheap yardsale score), which my male tolerates more than the Chilly Dogs coat. The fleece on the inside of the Chilly Dogs coat makes him itchy and he spends a good deal of time try to rub/roll it off on me and/or the ground. 


This year I purchased a couple different pieces of winter clothing made by Hurtta. I have other Hurtta products, which I have been impressed with, so thought I would give these other items a try. We have the Body Warmer (which I purchased after a solid week of temps being colder than -20C/-4F without windchill early on in winter) and the Ultimate Warmer, which I would layer over the Body Warmer on REALLY cold days. So far I am extremely impressed with both items, and the dogs don't mind wearing them. I will post a couple pics of the coats for your consideration.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

The pink/black coat - Chilly Dogs Great White North (the black coat beside the pink Chillydogs is their Trailblazer jacket)

Grey suit - Hurtta Body Warmer

Green/grey and pink/grey coat - Hurtta Ultimate Warmer

Teal/Grey coat - Ruffwear Powder Hound









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Some of these coats look..really silly. j/k. 

Some V's are more tolerant of the cold than others, but if you're out doing serious field work of any type in freezing or sub freezing weather, bundle them up..their (fur) coats just do not provide the level of protection they need, and being V's..they'll be so into the outdoors that they won't tell you they're cold..until it's too late and they develop hypothermia.

I love my "Weatherbeeeta" coats...they cover the chest entirely (Really important!..don't get those useless blankets that cover their sides and top and attach along the exposed chest with straps)...I have a "Super duty" model that is rated to below freezing and lighter weight fleece lined that's for closer to 32-40F. Get a few, they get snagged and ripped in the woods after a while.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Gingerling - want to see silly? (Though it was -37C *without* windchill) - frost bite of ears was a real risk). Life in Canada 










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've always thought this company has some good looking products. https://k9apparel.com/collections/vizsla
@Canadian Expy, are those neck gaiters elasticized on the ends? 

Ears are the only part that seem to bother Scout in the cold. I have this for her, made from a second-hand wool sweater, but it tends to slip down when she's active. Elastic would probably do the trick.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Canadian Expy said:


> Gingerling - want to see silly? (Though it was -37C *without* windchill) - frost bite of ears was a real risk). Life in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Silly....yet so human. It doesn't get that much balmier here in Vermont. Booties, too..


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

einspänner said:


> I've always thought this company has some good looking products. https://k9apparel.com/collections/vizsla
> @Canadian Expy, are those neck gaiters elasticized on the ends?
> 
> Ears are the only part that seem to bother Scout in the cold. I have this for her, made from a second-hand wool sweater, but it tends to slip down when she's active. Elastic would probably do the trick.


The yarn used is actually pretty stretchy so I didn't have to add elastic to the openings. It was leftover ysrn from the other projects, but worked out quite well 

I've made other neck gaiters/snoods out of old pants, and with those I added an elastic around the head opening and clips to adjust the size. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sharvani (Feb 3, 2016)

It's funny but I think the owner of this web site just posted above but I love this coat! It's the first coat I've been able to find that covers his back and fits his chest. This is the only coat where my V will run at full speed. Though, I may have the the biggest wimp the vizsla breed has seen. He does not like the cold or wet at all and insists on wearing his jacket. The only pic I could find was him being carried in because of all the salt.... This jacket holds up really well in the cold and in a light drizzle or semi wet snow. It will start to soak up moisture in rain though. https://www.carnivalhillk9.com/product-page/40-50lb-lily-medium-long-bramble-vest The medium long size was what worked best for us. The ruff wear is good quality but it just never fits his chest right so his front legs can't fully extend. 

Also, mushers is a must for the cold.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Her coats look cool, but I can't let her post stay. It's against our rules, for members to promote their business on the forum.
Atleast we have your link, for those interested in the coats.


----------



## Tuckerpuppy (Jan 23, 2017)

My male Vizsla loves to be outside but does not like the cold. I swear by Ruffwear for this breed. We have a powderhound coat for the colder winter days and at 55 lbs he wears a medium. Fits perfectly. I also have another style that does not fit as snug with the zipper and enclosed under body for the rain. It's got straps that clip under his body but not as snugly fit and better for the rain. He hates getting wet so I use this more for spring and fall. Check out their website. Have been using the coats for 2 years and no signs of wear. Worth the money.


----------



## stewart (Mar 17, 2018)

Lex has a winter coat from a company called vizslatea.com in Europe. At around £80 it was dearer than any coat I ever bought for me, but they looked good in the pictures and give clear instructions on the measurements to take so you get a tailor made coat. It's great. Lex can run full pelt in it and it keeps the chill and the rain off. He doesn't like getting wet unless by choice, like jumping in the lake. They will also put the opening for the lead in a different position if you use a harness.


----------

